# Video of the HUGE shark



## jakerider (May 28, 2008)

that took a chunk out of the Blue for the labor day tourney.
NSFW (language)......If it is a mako.....it is a DONGER MAKO......some speculation on if it is a mako or white.....

http://youtu.be/uNp7vEDHIHQ


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That was funny.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looked like a big mako


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Did y'all get hooked up to the shark?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

always funny to get some live action like that. 

"Pull for your FREEDOM" :laughing: Looked like a fun crew to be apart of.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Who needs shark week. That was awesome.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

holy moly that was funny!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

that is INSANE!!!!! I didnt know we had men in gray suits out here!!!!


----------



## jakerider (May 28, 2008)

*They hooked it*



Head Kned said:


> Did y'all get hooked up to the shark?


 
Threw a dead dolphin and a bonita over on 80's.....he hit both of them and smoked both 80's in no time so the story goes......


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like a huge mako to me. Damn what an adventure.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy cow!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! Looks like a HUGE Mako!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Organized chaos at its finest. Great job guys that was awesome. Def a big mako not a white, but still a monster.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! two huge fish for sure! Would be heart breaking for me!

Robert


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Bad a$$


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I wanna go fishin with yall. Sounds like fun


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was amazing


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Everyone kicked it into high gear when the shark showed up. I hate that it didn't count at the scales.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic footage! Well played!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thats flipp'n all-some!!!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Perfect timing!


----------



## edgarmckee (Sep 6, 2012)

great video


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Tooo coool.


----------

